# Where do you practise?



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Where do you practice.

I tend to visit my local driving range as it's closer to me then any courses, although I consider playing a round of golf also practicing. In the long run it actually is, please share!


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I too go to a local driving range for most of my practice. It makes sense as it is about a mile away and the people there know my family well. Usually get some free buckets out of it.

I also like practice greens to putt around a little.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I go to the country club by my house and usually the driving range. Or i just hit balls in the lake by my house.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there any place to practice besides the driving range?

I suppose you could just play more on normal courses...but that would be more expensive by far. 

But yeah, I go to the driving ranges about twice as much as a normal course.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I visit a driving range every week, although it's a little noisy with everyone hitting their drives. There isnt a point where you cant here the swing of the golf club or the drive.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

i practice at this little place in potomac, maryland. my friend works there so he can always get me in for free. sweeeet hookup!


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I practise at the range or in my local park in summer.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

Do any of you go to those indoor ranges with the video screens? We have one near our house and I've always wondered if the experience is as accurate as everyone says it is. It seems like I would hold back a bit on my swing being indoors in a confined space like that.

Might be fun to try at least! Who knows, maybe I'm a better virtual golfer than I think I am!

Jennifer


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Anywhere I can get a nice big stretch of grass with a tee, a few balls and a club is good enough. I'm not all that picky, really


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*It just depends*

I pratice right next to a bean field. Hitting every ball right in the bean field. Then when harvest time comes, all you can see is little white dots in the field. Then I play the neighbor kid to go and collect them for me, and do it all over again.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

ditchweed said:


> I pratice right next to a bean field. Hitting every ball right in the bean field. Then when harvest time comes, all you can see is little white dots in the field. Then I play the neighbor kid to go and collect them for me, and do it all over again.


lol, that works. You save yourself the trouble of ever having to pick the balls up, and the kids earn a couple bucks doing it. Do you live out in the country, or somethign?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Jennifer said:


> Do any of you go to those indoor ranges with the video screens? We have one near our house and I've always wondered if the experience is as accurate as everyone says it is. It seems like I would hold back a bit on my swing being indoors in a confined space like that.
> 
> Might be fun to try at least! Who knows, maybe I'm a better virtual golfer than I think I am!
> 
> Jennifer


Living in Montreal, our winters are very long so that's where we go play a round.
Been going for years now.
It is really precise in yardage, direction, angle but I think it exaggerates slices heheh.
You can choose from many of the great courses in the world.
The only sad part is the putting. It’s really hard to judge the distance and angles.
Other than that, it’s better than nothing when there’s 3 feet of snow out there or even a week of rainy days.
BTW you can swing as hard as you like, it's totally safe.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Some times I swing around in my backyard, but most of my playing goes on at my local course. Most of the real work gets done at the putting green and the driving range.

Although I do a lot of my learning at the range, I probably spend most of my time just playing.

Whatever you do, remember, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

SportPok said:


> Whatever you do, remember, practice makes perfect.


Ahhh. So toungue and cheek, yet so true. It just takes so much dedication to really put 110% into getting better at something. Sure, Tiger Woods is good because he practiced, but I think it goes deeper than that. He just had a tremendous drive that pushed him to practice more than anyone else. You just have to have that little extra something, and that's what seperates the pros from the amateurs (guess which group I'm in, lol)


----------

